# Live - ICF Canoe/Kayak Freestyle World Championships 2015



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Standings as of Wed 7am Pacific Time


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

k-1 freestyle prelims will pick back up live in about 20 minutes, americans are in 7th Hunter Katich, 8th Dave Fucili and 9th-Clay wright

UK is currently 1st and Canada is showing strong on their home river 2nd 3rd and 4th


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

K1 mens prelims heat 4 coming up


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Blunts for days so far!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

standings update









an international sport is growing! Yusaf looked better than his score reflects!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

The ride I saw from Dane in K1 was unreal, pretty sure he was still leading/won it. I have been watching since yesterday and it seems like only the K1 paddlers were getting full rides and multiple tricks. Looked to be super tough for the OC1/Canoe paddlers. Anyone know if it was a weird flow or is that feature always that tough? Not that I would be able to do anything more than front surf to window shade.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Seriously how is Dane so good? His air screws are levels above the rest of the competition in their initiation, speed, tightness, and precision. He also stays in the wave effortlessly it seems.


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

kayakfreakus said:


> The ride I saw from Dane in K1 was unreal, pretty sure he was still leading/won it. I have been watching since yesterday and it seems like only the K1 paddlers were getting full rides and multiple tricks. Looked to be super tough for the OC1/Canoe paddlers. Anyone know if it was a weird flow or is that feature always that tough? Not that I would be able to do anything more than front surf to window shade.


They haven't done the C1 event, but they kept mentioning that in OC1, the problem was weight. Their canoes fill up with water after their 1st trick, preventing them from getting air.

Yeah, Dane finished on top with a 3113 score. The C1 class starts tomorrow. I expect it'll be a lot better than the OC1.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Great to see the Colorado connections. Max and Paul made it to semis, Leif looked a little uncomfortable not being on a perfect Slave wave. It's still a huge accomplishment to make the team and compete in that stage. Dane is a technician that throws a big trick on every ride. I'm not sure anyone can beat him. I think Max throws bigger tricks, he's just not as consistent. Max and Nick had more air on their airscrews.

Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Dane at 20 has been competing and training longer than most except Clay*

It's not about who throws a big trick. It's about who throws quantity of high scoring tricks. I counted Dane's first ride he made 12 passes and hit a scoring move on 10 passes. Second ride he hit 11 scoring moves on 12 passes. While, others are surfing and setting up the best know to hit a move with a short pass from in front of the pile. 
Dane is phenomenal and may be akin to Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan in their prime. Nick Troutman had a remarkable ride and Dane still bested it twice. 
Super proud of Team USA.
Can anyone predict a dark horse that could steal the podium? 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

kayakfreakus said:


> The ride I saw from Dane in K1 was unreal, pretty sure he was still leading/won it. I have been watching since yesterday and it seems like only the K1 paddlers were getting full rides and multiple tricks. Looked to be super tough for the OC1/Canoe paddlers. Anyone know if it was a weird flow or is that feature always that tough? Not that I would be able to do anything more than front surf to window shade.


and bystander

i watched OC1 on sept 1 about 6am pacific time. and i thought like kayakfreakus evaluation. this event is going to be a dud. the water is too high, they were inexperienced... i didn't know what was wrong but they couldn't stay in the hole/wave after their first move. this also probably was a preliminary or practice and i got a screen shot. later the K1's came in and it was a completely diff story. the girl announcer mentioned that the river was at optimum with cooperation from hydro ottawa. and probably just not having a drought. (for the first time ever my city in oregon has 60 days of water left. my town is like a small Mayberry run by methheads so no one has any idea what to do LOL!). 










i've never tried a C1, why does it fill up with water? why doesn't the spraydeck seal? and i'm not a big play kayaker, the most play boats i've extensively paddled were the prijon machine and dagger outlaw and did the traditional enders, surfing, spins. lee s TBP admin.










speaking of it, OC1 preliminary just started right now, 7:15am pacific time sept 3. and word has gotten out, there are 11K viewers compared to 300 on the first day i watched. (lee s). and the guys are doing much better today staying in the wave.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

disregard my last paragraph. on the youtude channel they just updated their text to show "REPLAY Tuesday Heat"


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*C1 and OC1*



theBoatPeople said:


> and bystander
> i didn't know what was wrong but they couldn't stay in the hole/wave after their first move.
> i've never tried a C1, why does it fill up with water? why doesn't the spraydeck seal? and i'm not a big play kayaker, the most play boats i've extensively paddled were the prijon machine and dagger outlaw and did the traditional enders, surfing, spins. lee s TBP admin.


OC1 has came far with the chopping and shortening of boats. I was amazed when the world's was held on the Ottawa's Minibuseater maybe 2007? To see an OC1 scream down the wave and have enough power to catch air was awesome. Playboats have gotten shorter and lighter for a reason. The shorter and lighter the boat the more air, rotation and possibility for tricks. So, OC1 being a bigger craft immediately is at a disadvantage. Have you ever hopped in a freestyle boat designed for a person 50 pounds bigger and tried to huck it? That's basically what every OC1'r is doing. Oh yea, most the time they carry added water weight.

They still hit giant moves but as soon as the OC1's open deck takes on that first load of water big aerial moves become limited. I saw Dane go for a McNasty in the OC1 class which is an excellent strategy for OC1. It's a single blade move that rotates the boat upside down and with a proper placed pull the move could stick in a OC1 to score big points. Catching aerial blunts would be a huge accomplishment in OC1 because it's just super hard to get them aerial and have the power to rotate. 

The second question about why the C1 fills up with water is interesting. Most C1 boaters are paddling the same freestyle designs and skirts as K1 boaters. I use to paddle C1 and did not have a problem with noticably more water. Possibly, since the C1 boater is on their knees and can easily rise up at will there could be an upward pull at times during rolls or big moves lifting/extending the skirt away from cockpit. If the skirt is extended maybe there is additional suction at the skirt and dry top tunnel connection. That's all I can think of. 
Any C1'ers got other ideas?


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

schedule http://www.worldfreestylekayakchampionships.com/


venue


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

theBoatPeople said:


> and bystander
> 
> i watched OC1 on sept 1 about 6am pacific time. and i thought like kayakfreakus evaluation. this event is going to be a dud. the water is too high, they were inexperienced... i didn't know what was wrong but they couldn't stay in the hole/wave after their first move. this also probably was a preliminary or practice and i got a screen shot. later the K1's came in and it was a completely diff story. the girl announcer mentioned that the river was at optimum with cooperation from hydro ottawa. and probably just not having a drought. (for the first time ever my city in oregon has 60 days of water left. my town is like a small Mayberry run by methheads so no one has any idea what to do LOL!).
> http://theboatpeople.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/icfclose.jpg
> ...


What I mentioned was that it was OC1 that was filling up with water, and C1 had not be run yet. OC1 fills up with water because they aren't allowed to use a spray skirt.


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

Pucon Kayak Hostel said:


> The second question about why the C1 fills up with water is interesting. Most C1 boaters are paddling the same freestyle designs and skirts as K1 boaters. I use to paddle C1 and did not have a problem with noticably more water. Possibly, since the C1 boater is on their knees and can easily rise up at will there could be an upward pull at times during rolls or big moves lifting/extending the skirt away from cockpit. If the skirt is extended maybe there is additional suction at the skirt and dry top tunnel connection. That's all I can think of.
> Any C1'ers got other ideas?


I think the reason why is that the person didn't see C1 boaters at all. They are one of the last heats for today, and had not run yet at the time he questioned them. He saw OC1, and thought they were C1 boaters.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Greetings from the Freestyle World Championships in Ontucky, a deep south feel in Canada’s Ontario province. The foggy, early morning trek to the Garberator Wave on the Ottawa River inspires that prickly feeling where you're sure you just heard a banjo twang in off in the trees. The unmistakable sound of the wave inspires a much happier feeling as you approach the steep, rocky bank where Garb’s awe comes into view. This rugged river scene is now covered in cables, platforms, bleachers, generators (affectionately called gennies by the locals), and a rainbow of plastic and composite kayaks littering the woods in a surreal landscape of what looks like an alien kayak mushrooms patch. And then there’s the river. This river is the king of playboating locations. 

I am here, running the scoring software with Demshitz paddler Matt Anger. We are in Day 4 of competition and this is the first time I've had a chance to report from the event. We started out Monday with the Squirt Boating Competition. Most people (and I used to be one of them) either don't understand squirt or simply dismiss it. I am changed. After watching the likes of our new Squirt World Champ, Stephen Wright and second place Clay Wright carefully paddle towards the eddy line then just disappear for upwards of 30 seconds, I have a new appreciation for the discipline. The mystery move was invented for this squirt location affectionately called Big Smoothie.

The Squirt comp was held in one day and some thought it was a bit rushed. While that may be the case, the women's world champion of squirt, Claire O'Hara, not only took away first place, but she also came away with an engagement ring. Jez Jezz from Australia proposed to her in the eddy. It was a fine addition to the competition to see such a touching scene for two highly respected and adored paddlers in our community.

Day two brought the Junior Men and Women along with the Open Canoe (OC) class. As expected, the Juniors saw a strong showing from the US Paddlers. Sage Donnelly topped off the Jr. Women while the top jr. man, Alec Voorhees came in second to a GB paddler. The OC class was highly entertaining. I must say that it takes a high level of skill paddling a bathtub into Garb. All in all, the first two days were entertaining.

Day three is the longest of the competition; the Mens K1 prelims. Yesterday saw 296 rides. Some paddlers flushed, most put down rides that exceeds that which the average paddler can perform, and a top class of 20 paddlers (our own Paul Palmer sitting 14th) who came to demonstrate that they belong on that podium.

Day four, today, was the Women’s K1 and C1 prelims. After a start delay due to a rather nasty storm, 40 women and 20 men competed in these respective preliminaries. You can find all the results on (generated by WaveMonkey Scoring, I might point out!).

The live Stream, while not totally reliable given the remote location, is of high quality and can be accessed here: https://www.worldfreestylekayakchampionships.com/event/watch-live/
The US Team Marching in the opening Ceremonies Parade








Alec Voorhees in the Jr. Men's Prelims








Clay Wright in Mens K1 Prelims








Kayak Mushroom Patch


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Hojo. Love Worlds events! Envy you being there. Please report as often as you can. Wish we had our Ark valley rep there...


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

those going to the semi finals. women's junior k1 coming up (8am pacific time). lee s.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

bystander said:


> I think the reason why is that the person didn't see C1 boaters at all. They are one of the last heats for today, and had not run yet at the time he questioned them. He saw OC1, and thought they were C1 boaters.


yes, that's what happened, thanks, i'm not an early bird who needs glasses, all the worms always get away! (lee s tbp admin)


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow! The rest of the world has caught up. Canadians are on fire! Congrats to all who are there representing.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

hojo said:


> Greetings from the Freestyle World Championships in Ontucky,


hojo, thank you for the first hand report and pictures!!! the feed quality is very good, the announcers are great, and the scoring is excellent!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*OC-1 and Jr. Women*

Today began with OC1 and it did not disappoint as boats filled with water. I am just amazed they can even stay on the wave after the first actual trick. While Dane did not fare well in squirt and will not metal in all disciplines this year, he metaled in his first final. The upset was Jordan Poffenberger who missed third by two points. Uploading results is tenuous and I was unable to upload a print version:

1st, Andrew Hill of Canada 281.67
2nd, Dane Jackson of the US 190.00
3rd, Brad McMillan of the US 70.00


In the Jr Women's K1 it will come as no real shock that Sage Donnelly took first. The real story is that her score this morning would ahve also placed her first in Womens K1 Semi finals yesterday. I'll also wager her score will be up in the top 3 of Women's finals today:


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

We had a close competition in the Jr. Men. At one point in time the UK team members were holding down the top three spots. US's Alec Voorhees did not come out strong and waited until the end to produce his second place finish, pushing out the French competitor.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The C1 competition followed up the Jr's. This field has three from the US and one from France and England. Jordan took an early lead as the first paddler though the reigning champ struggled with his second run. Dane Jackson was seated top with some exceptional Preliminarily runs. On the day so far, most paddlers have come out flat. Seth Chapelle seemed the most relaxed of the group as he took over first after his second ride followed up by Dane then Jordan.

Third rides came and didn't change much and it came down to Zachary Zwanenberg to determine a US sweep for C1 and he came out with a nice ride that placed him temporarily into second. Dane Jackson just killed it in his third ride taking gold with a flurry of moves.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The Woman's K1 Final started slightly better than any other comp of the day. The women came out and all caught the wave at a higher rate though there were some early flushes. They had their nerves seemingly under control. As the rounds progressed it was clear it would be a close finish. By the end of the second round the first and third were separated by roughly 110 points.

Like many rounds, this one had a good contingent of UK paddlers. The UK team brought the most to the worlds this year. Their presence was quite pronounced with not only their paddlers but also their coaches and assistants.

As the third rides came up it became clear there was going to be a field of three countries earning metals. It was really just a question of if Claire O'Hara would maintain third or if her teammate Emily Ward would knock her, and possibly the rest, down a notch. In the end, Emily Jackson pulled away from the field to secure first place and Emily Ward, who came in as the top paddler into the finals ended up flushing early and came out last.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The men's finals also had a bit of wobble. The first rides by everyone save for Dane was conservative and relatively low scoring. That is, except for Dane, who came to win it on the first ride. Bren was the big surprise as he an early flush on run one and a full flush with a score of zero on his second. It was rather tragic given his performance leading up to this, consistently scoring in the top five.

The Men's finals also contained a wide field, in this case, 5 different countries and three different boat manufacturers. All carbon boats, these men put some awesome amplitude on their runs. What was lacking in some were to retain the feature. It was tragic hitting save on the scores for Bren knowing that he was capable of taking a metal spot. Mathieu, always all smiles, put on a good show and he is one of the most elegant boaters. Juxtapose that with team mate Dane Jackson who would best be described as a technician. His third ride bested his first by almost 100 points, and the winning ride of 1653. Nick Troutman just never had a chance on this day and on this wave. And while last Worlds there were three countries and three different boat manufacturers, this year it was three countries and all Jackson boats.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Awards are in a few hours but the celebrating has begun. It was a whirlwind Worlds. I wish I could have reported more on the other athletes but I was just swamped with scoring.


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

theBoatPeople said:


> yes, that's what happened, thanks, i'm not an early bird who needs glasses, all the worms always get away! (lee s tbp admin)


It's all good. We all mess up here and there. Especially when focused on our own paddling.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Hojo!!! Good reporting. Wish I could have been there but I really appreciated hearing your take. Congrats on your scoring system being used, Bro!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

how do we send hojo a delivered pizza to remote canada? what a great thing to have first hand reporting from on the scene! thank you very much hojo! (lee s tbp admin)


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

theBoatPeople said:


> how do we send hojo a delivered pizza to remote canada? what a great thing to have first hand reporting from on the scene! thank you very much hojo! (lee s tbp admin)


Thanks for the kind words. In point of fact, it is Mtn Buzz who helped me get there in the first place in a very round about way. Andy Horn deserves the pizza!


----------

